# Iron Injections



## Lexibot

Hi, Dad got this bottle of Iron Supplements. It's called "Hermatinic Iron - 100" I was going to give it to my goats, but it says it's for baby pigs...

Can we use this on the goats?

Also it says "For Intramuscular injection" do I have to insert this in a muscle?

Also I got the 12.5% DiMethox, read the dosages is about 1mL/5lb, is this correct? Don't wanna poison my goats.


----------



## myfainters

I know Ferrodex is recommended for anemia from worm infestations and is safe for goats. It is meant for pigs as well...I'd think what you have would be very similar. Maybe you can try comparing the ingredients and go from there? :scratch:


----------



## Lexibot

Alright, I'll see if I can find something.


----------



## Lexibot

I found something that said it would be okay, but it says 3mL daily, is this accurate??


----------



## liz

The DiMethox dose is 1ml/cc per 5 lbs day one, days 2-5 the dose is 1cc/ml per 10 lbs.

The dose for injectible Iron (Ferrodex100) is 4cc per 100lbs every other day for a week then 1x a week til improved color comes back to lower eyelids.


----------



## Lexibot

ONe more question, and I should be able to do evrything. If a goat doesn't have worms but is being wormed to prevent them, should I do the same dosage on her/him as if she/he was infected with them (1cc/10lbs)?


----------



## liz

Lexibot said:


> ONe more question, and I should be able to do evrything. If a goat doesn't have worms but is being wormed to prevent them, should I do the same dosage on her/him as if she/he was infected with them (1cc/10lbs)?


Are you talking about a wormer or the DiMethox?
Coccidia are not worms, the dose for treatment is 1cc per 5# for day 1, days 2-5 it is 1cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## Lexibot

Talking about worms. ONe of my goats has Tape worms, so I am being safe.

I already treated them all for Cocci now


----------



## liz

Depends on the brand of wormer... for tapeworms Valbazen or Praziquantel are effective. Safeguard and Panacur are supposed to be effective on tapes but they have become resistant here so for tapes most in my area use Valbazen...this is one that should not be used on pregnant does.


----------



## Lexibot

Yeah, Valbazen is all I use. I might wait on the females then, some might be pregnant... and they haven't gotten worms from the other doe for over a month now.


----------



## Bellafire Farm

Remember to keep an eye out for the cocci in about 2 or 3 weeks. It seems you may have had some previous issues with Cocci and it's important to keep in mind that it's something that doesn't go away and will continue to re-infect. It's best to be proactive and use a preventative measure every 19 days or about 2-3 weeks, (saves a lot of heartache and frustration):
Signs of Coccidiosis are unthriftyness, weak legs especially front legs, scours, good appetite but still looks thin, standing off to one side, lethargic, standing "hunched up", inability to walk or stand properly, eventually the kids start looking a bit shorter & smaller in the front end from being permanently stunted in growth.

Here's a note about Coccidiosis from Fiasco Farms:
PREVENTION TREATMENT (before you see signs of disease):

*Treat ALL kids, whether they show signs or not, at 3, 6, 9 weeks of age. *We do not recommend using a feed that contains a coccidiostat: there is no way that you can be sure how much medicine the kid is receiving. If he is underdosed, the coccidia will just build resistance (which is not good). If the kid is overdosed, you are overmedicating, and we don't feel that is good either. Dosing each individual kid, by weight, is the most accurate way to treat him.

Use either one of the chemical drugs listed below.

TREATMENT (after you see signs of disease)

If the kid is effected, don't waste time- treat them ASAP. Use either one of the chemical drugs listed below.

If any or our kids under 10 months gets runny diarrhea, we treat him for Coccidiosis/Worms as stated above.

NOTE: If you do not see improvement with whatever chemical treatment you are using in three days (you should see an improvement sooner than this), what you are using is not helping, and is not going to work, and you may consider switching to something else.

My first "chemical" choice for prevention is:

Sulfadimethoxine Brand Names:

Albon Concentrated Solution 12.5% 
Albon Soluble Powder 107 gm pkg 
Di-Methoox Concentrated Solution 12.5% 
Di-Methoox Soluble Powder 107 gm pkg

Concentrated Solution 12.5% - Straight from the bottle; do not mix with water. Administer/Drench directly into mouth 
Soluble Powder mixed as follows: dissolve one package (107 gms) in three cups of water. Keep refrigerated. Administer/Drench directly into mouth 
Dose:

Give Orally - Administer straight into the mouth using a syringe (remove the needle). Do not just add it to the kid's water because you will not know if he receives the correct dose. Do not add it to his milk because the milk effects the potency of the drug.

Five day treatment- you must treat the full five days. 
Day one: 1 ml per 5 pounds- given orally.
Days 2-5: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally.

Note: We sweeten the drench with a little Stevia;

My second "chemical" choice is:

Sodium Sulfamethazine brands:
Sulmet Drinking Water Solution 12.5% 
Straight from the bottle; do not mix with water.

Dose:

Give Orally - Administer straight into the mouth using a syringe (remove the needle). Do not just add it to the kid's water because you will not know if he receives the correct dose. Do not add it to his milk because the milk effects the potency of the drug.

Five day treatment- you must treat the full five days.
Day one: 1 ml per 5 pounds- given orally.
Days 2-5: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally.

Note: I would sweeten this drench a little Stevia

Corid - I do not recommend using Corid. I have not found it to be effective.


----------



## Lexibot

Thanks for that info, Bellafire.


----------

